# مهندس كمبيوتر بيعاكس....



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

*يا مسطب حبك في قلبي .*

*ومكنسل منه الآهات.*
*بعدك خلاني أهنج.*
*وأحرق كل الرامات.*
*كارت عيني ولع.*
*وكمان الساوندات من كتر ما اتحركت انصبت بالبادات.*
*فضلت أدور عليك نصحوني بالشات.*
*أتخيلت بيك يا خسارة طلعت فيروسات.*
*من بعدك عقلي خلاص أتعمله فورمات.*
*وعلشان أشوفك تاني لازم ابقي فات.*
*لا نافع في ويندوز ولا حتي ريد هات.*
*من كتر ألم فراقك بسقط ملفات.*
*عملت سكان لقلبي مالقيتش بارتيشنات.*
*حتي التقسيمة ضاعت.*
*ياخسارة على اللى فات وحياتي الى دخلها الفيروسات*
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا جوجو 

ميرررررسى ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## @JOJO@ (1 مايو 2009)

جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك jojo


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا جوجو
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
شكرا ليك ولمرورك الجميل يا كيرو
نورتنى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2009)

@jojo@ قال:


> جميلة جدا شكرا لتعبك jojo



*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
نورتينى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## man4truth (1 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kingmena (1 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

جامدة  موت​


----------



## مريم12 (1 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى jojo​*


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*

*جميلة جدا يا جوجو *​


*تسلم ايدك *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

جميله يا جوجو

مشكوووووووووووووور

ربنا يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## vetaa (1 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
لا جامده بجد يا جوجو

انا حاسه انه مش مهندس حاسه انة مبرشم شويتين
والكمبيوتر لحس دماغه

شكرا يا دوك
كويس انك مش مهندس ههههه
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 مايو 2009)

> *يا مسطب حبك في قلبي .
> 
> ومكنسل منه الآهات.
> بعدك خلاني أهنج.
> وأحرق كل الرامات.*​



تصدق ياجوجو أول جزء ده جالى مسج عالموبيل 

وأعتقد اللى باعتها ولا يفهم فيه أصلا 

ههههههههه

ميرسى ياجوووو​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جميلة يا جوجو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


*شكرااااا فريسكا على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *لا جامده بجد يا جوجو*
> 
> *انا حاسه انه مش مهندس حاسه انة مبرشم شويتين*
> ...


*اها*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكلة هيك فعلا *
*الحمد لله يا امى *
*ولا بفهم بالكمبيوتر ولا شيء*
**
*شكرا ليكى يا فيتا على مرورك الجميل نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> تصدق ياجوجو أول جزء ده جالى مسج عالموبيل ​
> وأعتقد اللى باعتها ولا يفهم فيه أصلا ​
> ههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى ياجوووو​


*هههههههههه*
*طيب ولية بتقولى هيك يا مرمر *
*مش يمكن بيكون مهندس فعلا وانتى مو واخدة بالك*
*ههههههههه*
*نورتينى يا مرمر بمرورك الجميل*
*سلام لمسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

man4truth قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههه*
*مبسوط لضحكتك الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يديم الفرح والسعادة بقلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

kingmena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> جامدة موت​


*ههههههههه*
*ميرسى اخى العزيز على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> 
> *ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى jojo*​


*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك اختنا العزيزة*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*شكراااااااااا اكتير اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميله يا جوجو
> 
> ...


*شكراااااااا اكتير حبيبى كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
*مبرسى بجد على ها البسمة الحلوة فيك*
**​


----------



## tena_tntn (4 مايو 2009)

جميلة جدا
مرسي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جميلة جدااا
ثانكس ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا ما يسقطلك ويندوز ​*


----------



## bent yasoo3 (4 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه تجنن


----------



## amad_almalk (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يا جو

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## white rose (5 مايو 2009)

يا عيني على انكسار المشاعر الكومبيوترية .....................ز

حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كتير يا come with me


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة يا جوجو
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 مايو 2009)

​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> جميلة جدا
> مرسي


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> _*جميلة جدااا*_
> _*ثانكس ليك *_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*
> 
> *ربنا ما يسقطلك ويندوز *​


*هههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا بنت العدرا على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

جيسي موون قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه تجنن


*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك  اختنا العزيزة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا جو​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


*شكرا ليك اخى العزيز على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> يا عيني على انكسار المشاعر الكومبيوترية .....................ز
> 
> حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة كتير يا come with me


*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *جامدة يا جوجو*
> 
> *مرسيه ليك *​


*شكرا يا روكا لمرورك *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (7 مايو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


> ​


*هههههههههههه*
*نورتينى بمرورك يا مورا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## sweetyshery (7 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

تحفه يا جوجو *​


----------



## just member (9 مايو 2009)

sweetyshery قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​
> 
> 
> *تحفه يا جوجو *​


*شكرا لمرورك يا شيرى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## lovely dove (9 مايو 2009)

ههههههههه
حلوة قووووووي ياجوجو 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## zama (9 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه بجد حلوة أوى 
شكراً لحضرتك


----------



## just member (10 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههه بجد حلوة أوى
> شكراً لحضرتك


**
*شكرا اكتير لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اخى​


----------



## just member (11 مايو 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميلة اخى​


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مايو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير يا جوجو 
مرسي ليك ​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوووووووووووووى
ميرسى يا جوجو


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوة كتير يا جوجو *
> 
> *مرسي ليك *​


*شكرا ليكى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## just member (12 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوووووووووووووى
> ميرسى يا جوجو


*ميرسى لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## ebram magdy (14 مايو 2009)

حلوا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## ابانوب _13 (15 مايو 2009)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا جوجو وحلوة اوى            وتسلم ايدك على التاليف الرئع


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

ebram magdy قال:


> حلوا اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى


*شكرا اكتير ابرام على مرورك *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

ابانوب _13 قال:


> جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا جوجو وحلوة اوى وتسلم ايدك على التاليف الرئع


*ميرسى يا ابانوب على مرورك الجميل *
*بس مش انا اللى مقلفها *
*انا ناقلها عن صراحة *
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## sameh7610 (15 مايو 2009)

*جامدة طحن 


ميرسى يا مان​*


----------



## cross of jesus (16 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه اوووووووى 

ميرسى يا جوجو

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2009)

sameh7610 قال:


> *جامدة طحن ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يا مان*​


 
*شكرا حبيبى سامح على مرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## just member (16 مايو 2009)

cross of jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوه اوووووووى *​
> *ميرسى يا جوجو*​
> ...


 شكرا اخى العزيز على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
اتمنالك كل خير


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 مايو 2009)

اكيد الفيرس كان اوتو رن


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*اى فيروس *
*يا ابو كاف*
*ههههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (25 مايو 2009)

*حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىىى​*


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااا*
*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 مايو 2009)

_تحفة_
_شكرا كتييير جوجو_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## المجدلية (25 مايو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه جميله يا جوجو +++ ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (26 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تحفة_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير جوجو_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


*شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز تونى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​



المجدلية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه جميله يا جوجو +++ ربنا يباركك


*شكرا الك اختى العزيزة على مرورك *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------



## nancy wadei (23 يونيو 2009)

*معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

*معاكسة مهندس كمبيوتر


يا مسطب حبك في قلبي .

ومكنسل منه الآهات.

بعدك خلاني أهنج.

وأحرق كل الرامات.

كارت عيني ولع.

وكمان الساوندات من كتر ما اتحركت انصبت بالبادات.

فضلت أدور عليك نصحوني بالشات.

أتخيلت بيك يا خسارة طلعت فيروسات.

من بعدك عقلي خلاص أتعمله فورمات.

وعلشان أشوفك تاني لازم ابقي فات.

لا نافع في ويندوز ولا حتي ريد هات.

من كتر ألم فراقك بسقط ملفات.

عملت سكان لقلبي مالقيتش بارتيشنات.

حتي التقسيمة ضاعت.

ياخسارة على اللى فات وحياتي الى دخلها الفيروسات*​


----------



## amad_almalk (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

نكته راااااااااااائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

*ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى اوى

ربنا معاكى*


----------



## nancy wadei (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*



amad_almalk قال:


> نكته راااااااااااائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىىى علي النكته​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


 ع فكره دي برضه مش نكته بس شكلك عاملcopy للرد بتاعك 
ركزززززززززززززززززززز
مرسي جدا ع مرورك​


----------



## nancy wadei (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*



mary gergees قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى ليكى اوى*
> 
> *ربنا معاكى*


 
 مرسي ياقمر ربنا يخليكي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرررررررررررررررسيه نانسي​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (23 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

طبعا اللي بيعاكسها لما تحب تخلع منه تدوس شيفت دليت انتر


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

ميرسى ياقمر جميلة جدا ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

*هههههههههههههههههههه

ده متشحور اوى

وبتقع منه الملفات

مرسى اوى يا نانسى

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodoz (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليييكى جامدة اخر حاجة*​


----------



## kingmena (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

هههههههههههههههههه


جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## nancy wadei (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*




abokaf2020 قال:


> طبعا اللي بيعاكسها لما تحب تخلع منه تدوس شيفت دليت انتر


 ههههههههههه حلوه منك 
مرسي جدا​


----------



## nancy wadei (25 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*



kingmena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> جامدة مووووووووووووووووووووووووت


مرسي لمرورك جدا ربنا يبركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: معاكسه استااااااااذ كمبيوتر*

هههههههههههه


حلو كتير كتير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههه حلوة قوى*
*ميرسى لك كتير*


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي
ميرسي كتير يا جوجو/نانسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rooney93 (27 يونيو 2009)

لا جميل قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## rooney93 (28 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


----------



## just member (28 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز


----------

